# Hulu's push for exclusives gets a big boost from Fox



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hulu's push for exclusives gets a big boost from Fox*

(engadget.com) - The battle between streaming services has become all about what exclusive content each one has to offer, and with HBO joining in soon it's only going to get tougher. It's no surprise then, that Hulu's next attempt to get a leg up on the competition is coming with help from Fox. Hulu is about to become the best/only place to watch FX (and FXX, and FXXX whenever that launches) shows without a cable subscription and access to FX Now apps. So don't expect to see hows like Tyrant, The Strain, You're The Worst and Married on Netflix or Amazon, they're spoken for....

Full Story Here


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

It's ok. I have no problem renting discs by mail.


----------

